# coin game



## bella1210 (Aug 10, 2010)

they have one on byc so i will make one here   

you insert a coin and the next person tells you what you win 

here is how you play i say insert coin 

then someone will say what i win like i could win a trip to sixflags new england 

i will start 

insert coin


----------



## Oreo (Aug 10, 2010)

you win an inflatable cow. It might not be good for much, but if you put it in the passenger's seat, at least you might be able to drive in the cow-pool lane without arousing suspicion!


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 11, 2010)

you win a gift card to the mall that has $1 on it 

insert coin


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Aug 11, 2010)

You win a salmon flavored ice cream cone!

*Inserts coin*


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 11, 2010)

you win a plane with no keys 

insert coin


----------



## aimee (Dec 17, 2010)

you win a booger flavored milk shake

insert coin


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jan 9, 2011)

You win a handful of snow.

*Inserts coins; chews lip in tension*


----------



## KristyHall (Jan 26, 2011)

You win a chicken with an attitude

*inserts coin*


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 10, 2011)

You win a three-titer cow.



     Insert coin


----------



## Ozark Daisy (Jun 6, 2011)

You won a rotten apple stuck in a stinky sock.

*insert coin*       Do you always have to win something good???


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 7, 2011)

You won a jar of pickled pigs feet, 

 insert coin


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 10, 2011)

trio of any rabbit breed your choice

*insert coin*


----------



## aimee (Nov 6, 2011)

a pickled monkey brain 

                        *insert coin*


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Nov 6, 2011)

You win 100 goats!

*insert coin*


----------



## aimee (Nov 6, 2011)

you lucky person you, you won a lizard tong

*insert coin*


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 6, 2011)

Tickets for 2 at a restaurant for all you can eat frog legs

  *insert coin*


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Nov 7, 2011)

You win a  day pass to Disney World.
*insert coin*


----------



## Chikn Luva (Nov 7, 2011)

Get's free RARE breed of chicken! But it has a BAD case of BUMBLE FOOT.

*Inserts coin*


----------



## aimee (Nov 10, 2011)

you win a blade of grass 


                      *insert coin*


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 10, 2011)

You win 250 rabbits (1 year olds) ... All mixed together in one cage... 

*Inserts coin*


----------



## aimee (Nov 10, 2011)

you win a pregnant kitty who doesn't have any teeth    


                            *insert coin*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

You win a ticket to come see Our chicken coop !

*inserts coin*


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 20, 2011)

You win a naked neck chicken!

*insert coin*


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

a blind 3 legged cat

*insert coin*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

You will be shipped a blue goat in dancing shoes !!! 

* inserts coin*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I love this game would some one like to play ?? 
Lets play !!!


PWEASE??


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

I love this game would some one like to play ?? 
Lets play !!!


PWEASE??


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 22, 2012)

a rat alergic to cheese 

Insert coin


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

A bow tie noodle .

*inserts coin*


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 22, 2012)

a  bald polish chicken

*inserts coin*


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 23, 2012)

an earless rabbit

 *insert coin*


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

A jar of bellybutton lint! 

*insert coin*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

big stuffed ? mark!!!! 

*inserts coin*


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 27, 2012)

A rooster that crows at night instead of in the morning 

 *insert coin*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

You win a ticket to paris and a free weekend stay at a fancy hotel there.

*inserts coin*


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (May 25, 2012)

You win a half dozen goats
*inserts coin*


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 26, 2012)

You win the world's biggest ball of ear wax! BTW, thanks to everyone  for the laughs!

Insert coin!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 26, 2012)

You win a chance to ride a race horse! And $900 dollars to help for the hospital bill!


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2012)

You are the lucky winner of all the roosters from my recent order of straight-run baby chicks!    


*>* inserts coin *<*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 3, 2012)

you win a herd of sheep! 

inserts coin*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 3, 2012)

You get a free ice cream cake. You have to get it quick though. It's melting.

*inserts coin*


----------

